# UScutter Laserpoint Initial Setup



## frequencywear (Apr 12, 2010)

I bought the LP24 in January and played with it for a few weeks testing everything out with the pen tool and learning the software. Since then Ive been busy saving up to buy vinyl rolls and tshirt transfer rolls. Now that Im ready to rock and roll, I have a problem. I know how to use SB, but have a problem with the cutter. 

Back then I would read a post that had a step-by-step on how to setup the cutter for first time use (pressure, alignment, speed). I cant find the post now and Im scared to use the cutter if its not setup properly. Can anyone help me? Ive searched all over the forum here and at uscutter with no avail. Any ideas on initial setup? or am i overthinkin it all? Thanks a ton,


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

For most thinner films a downforce of 70-100 is a good starting point. From there you would perform test cuts to dial in your settings. The Laserpoint runs straight from SignBlazer Elements, and there is not a driver for this cutter. You would just need to plug in your cutter, and connect it to your computer.

Don't be afraid to connect the cutter and use it. Try to use it through SB and let us know if you have more questions. What did you order to cut?


----------



## frequencywear (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I guess Im just being super cautious since I'm new to it all. The post I was referring to had step-by-step on how to set the pressure and reset the X/Y and do the first test cut. The only manual I could find for the LP24 was for the software SB, any ideas I can find for the hardware?

For vinyl I bought some rolls of Oracal, and found some samples of Orafol and Arlon on craigslist to test with. And for heat pressing, I bought ThermoFlex+. I dont plan on using that til Ive mastered the vinyl.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

frequencywear said:


> Back then I would read a post that had a step-by-step on how to setup the cutter for first time use (pressure, alignment, speed). I cant find the post now and Im scared to use the cutter if its not setup properly. Can anyone help me? Ive searched all over the forum here and at uscutter with no avail. Any ideas on initial setup? or am i overthinkin it all? Thanks a ton,


Have you tried downloading the manual from USCutters support site? US CUTTER - Powered By Kayako SupportSuite


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

frequencywear said:


> Thanks for the reply. I guess Im just being super cautious since I'm new to it all. The post I was referring to had step-by-step on how to set the pressure and reset the X/Y and do the first test cut. The only manual I could find for the LP24 was for the software SB, any ideas I can find for the hardware?
> 
> For vinyl I bought some rolls of Oracal, and found some samples of Orafol and Arlon on craigslist to test with. And for heat pressing, I bought ThermoFlex+. I dont plan on using that til Ive mastered the vinyl.


Pressing the MODE button brings various settings up on the LCD. One which is PRESS, which sets your force. Then you would press – to decrease and + to increase in force. 

Also where ever you position the red laser light is where the cutter will begin cutting. There is not an origin set button.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Nick Horvath said:


> Also where ever you position the red laser light is where the cutter will begin cutting. There is not an origin set button.




Actually the laser light is a short distance away from the knife. When using contour cut for the first time, you will need to set up X & Y distance measurements. (Knife distance from laser light) Once it's done you won't have to do it again. When contour cutting, the laser needs to be jogged to the registration marks on your graphic image to begin the contour cut routine.


----------



## cohort (Jan 27, 2007)

Nick Horvath said:


> There is not an origin set button.


Yes there is, it's the crosshair button in the middle of the d-pad. Take the LP offline using the 'Online' button, jog using the d-pad to get the knife over where you want the origin, press crosshair, press 'Online' again.

Make sure when you set up your cut that the origin is far enough to the right side (the control panel side) that the head won't hit the red button on the left side.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

cohort said:


> Yes there is, it's the crosshair button in the middle of the d-pad. Take the LP offline using the 'Online' button, jog using the d-pad to get the knife over where you want the origin, press crosshair, press 'Online' again.
> 
> Make sure when you set up your cut that the origin is far enough to the right side (the control panel side) that the head won't hit the red button on the left side.


Your right Alex,
The crosshair button is the home button, it resets the current knife position to X = 0 and Y = 0.
Just got done with a long days cutting with the LP24. I do a lot of small text cutting (less then 1/4") at slow speed so takes me for ever. I am soooo ready for a cutter upgrade.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

cohort said:


> Yes there is, it's the crosshair button in the middle of the d-pad. Take the LP offline using the 'Online' button, jog using the d-pad to get the knife over where you want the origin, press crosshair, press 'Online' again.
> 
> Make sure when you set up your cut that the origin is far enough to the right side (the control panel side) that the head won't hit the red button on the left side.


You are correct, holding down the crosshair button will set your origin. My apologies for the misinformation. Lately we have tested so many cutters that I confused this model with another similar model I just looked at!


----------



## flamer (Dec 28, 2009)

Nvr2Old said:


> Your right Alex,
> The crosshair button is the home button, it resets the current knife position to X = 0 and Y = 0.
> Just got done with a long days cutting with the LP24. I do a lot of small text cutting (less then 1/4") at slow speed so takes me for ever. I am soooo ready for a cutter upgrade.


How do you change the cutting speed? does the LP remember its last downforce settings after its been turned off and on again?


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

flamer said:


> How do you change the cutting speed? does the LP remember its last downforce settings after its been turned off and on again?


Just set cutter to off-line with the online button, then press mode (cycle through) until you get to speed, it adjusts from 20 to 80, then press mode until you get to Press to adjust Down force. press mode again until it's back to X & Y position indicator, then press online.
Yes, the cutter will remember anything entered in off line mode.


----------

